# PB-2+ Setup Question



## jamesm42 (Sep 17, 2006)

I just upgraded from a 20-39PC+, (Which had OUTSTANDING BASS) to a PB-2+, because I got a fantastic deal.
The cylinder has the 12.3 driver, the PB-2+ has the original, 4 year old drivers.
I placed the box in the same spot the cylinder was in, turned it on, and was very disappointed in the quantity of bass.
I expected to be blown away, I was not.
The gain on the cylinder was always at 1/4 to 1/2, depending on material, and was AMAZING.
Now, the PB doesnt shine until its at least half way up. Both drivers do work, is it just the way the gain pot is calibrated?

Any ideas? I didnt change anything at all setting wise on the receiver, just swapped it out and let 'er rip.


Thanks for any insight,
Jim


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jamesm42 said:


> I just upgraded from a 20-39PC+, (Which had OUTSTANDING BASS) to a PB-2+, because I got a fantastic deal.
> The cylinder has the 12.3 driver, the PB-2+ has the original, 4 year old drivers.
> I placed the box in the same spot the cylinder was in, turned it on, and was very disappointed in the quantity of bass.
> I expected to be blown away, I was not.
> ...


A Plus/2 - even with original 12.1 woofs - should dust a PC+ pretty handily. 

The inputs stage and/or gain pot could have different sensitivity levels, so the overall calibration level is really all that matters in the end, and not the gain setting when viewed in isolation. 

Make sure the calibration level is the same as the PC+ and then compare again. If it's still not slamming harder than the PC+, you could have a problem with a woofer or the amp. We can help you trouble shoot as needed if you contact tech support.


----------



## RobHulett (Aug 14, 2006)

James,
Within the last month, I too upgraded from 20-39pc+ to the PB12+2, and their is no comparison. First, do you have a spl meter? That is the only way to correctly set the levels on a sub or speakers. Secondly, have you played around with phase? You could have some cancellation issues, due to the improper phase being set. This last weekend, I set both subs up, and without adjusting phase, actuall saw a decrease in bass output. Just by fine tuning the phase, I was able to get a 3-4db boost, over pb12+2. Hope this helps.
Rob


----------



## jamesm42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for responding Robb.......Did you notice the gain levels when you upgraded?
Did you notice the gain on the box being much different than for the cylinder.
No, I have not calibrated, I am just going by the "perceived bass", I have a BFD I am a little hesitant to get into, it looks pretty involved.
I watched LORT last nite, and the gain on the box was over half way up, the bass did slam pretty good, maybe I shouldnt compare the cyl to the box, as far as gain/ as Ed Mullin says, (He should know)


----------



## RobHulett (Aug 14, 2006)

James,
The gain knob has nothing to do with the relative output of the sub, as Ed says. You could get the same output from one sub with gain set at 1/4 as different sub with the gain set at 1/2. This where a spl comes in handy. You have a fantastic sub in the pb12+2. It will just take some time to get the sub properly setup, if you want to get the most from your purchase. Enjoy!
Rob


----------

